
Y Combinator's Search for the Next Big Startup [video] - foobarqux
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/videos/2015-09-23/y-combinator-s-search-for-the-next-big-startup
======
hmate9
@sama: you did not answer the interviewer's question on what the biggest
challenge was in the past 18 months. Could you please answer it here? I'm
really curious.

------
austenallred
Thank you for letting the conversation not devolve into bubble vs. no bubble
or "hot spaces"

------
sebgr
For some reason the video keeps on failing to play for me, here's the youtube
link for people with similar problems:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PIad4KkQkuY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PIad4KkQkuY)

